
How to Ethically Modify the DNA of Humans - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-ethically-modify-the-dna-of-humans
======
detaro
see also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671897)
(article from a day earlier, efore the statement was released)

